# FET at Institut Marques



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just had the news that my first ICSI cycle has been unsuccessful and now dh and I are looking at undergoing a fututure transfer with two frozen embroys. Can anyone tell me what your expereince has been of FET at Institute Marques? I know that sometimes thawed embryos are not good quaility but apparently Spanish law does not remit you to obtain fresh eggs until the frozen ones have been used first. 

Any info would be much appreciated.

Sasha B


----------



## Bel (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Sasha,

So sorry to hear your news. Sorry I can't help with your question at all, just wanted to say that I wish you well with your frozen embies!

Belle


----------



## KathyC (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Sasha,

So sorry to hear your news. I know how hard the disappointment hits.  My heart goes out to you.  

It's good to hear you have some FE to use.  I have just had IVF at Institute Marques using donor eggs and had 2 embroys over for freezing.  They assured me they do not freeze embroys unless they know they will survive the thawing process.  Last time there were two left over embroys and they were not frozen as they were not good enough.  

I am very interested in your comment about Spanish law not permitting you to obtain fresh eggs until the frozen ones have been used. Do you know if this applies to donated eggs also? When we asked Dr Oliveras what we should do if this last treatment fails (Testing on 19/2) he said there would be an 80% chance that that my husband's sperm had a genetic problem but before testing for this we should have a FET.  I think having FET is much easier and cheaper so I would definately try on the basis that they wouldn't have frozen them in the first place if they weren't sure.  
Does Institure Marques have any stats for you and can you ask them the grade of your embroys they usually grade them 1 to 10

Good luck and let me know what you decide.

KathyC


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Dear Kathy,

Thanks for your advice. I didn't know there was an embryo grading system. Spoke to Dr O via a nurse a few days ago and it is apprently law in Spain that you have to use frozen embryos before embarking on a new cycle.

Am about to contact IM for more infor Re: FET.

Thanks again,

Sasha B


----------



## KathyC (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Sasha,

I would be interested to know what IM say about FE as we will also be doing FET if I get a BFN on 19th Feb.  Do you find it hard getting infomation from them at the moment? I do.
KathyC


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Kathy,

Yes, for some reason ever since Caroline has left I have had an uphill battle to communicate with the right preople at IM. I have been trying to get a message to Dr O about my BFN and further instructions regarding medication since Monday, but as of yet nothing. Hopefully this is just a blip. Hope you have great results on the 19th  . I'll let you know more about FET when I get the information.

Sasha


----------

